# Metallurgy of Steel for Bladesmiths & Others



## هانى شرف الدين (4 فبراير 2008)

Metallurgy of Steel for Bladesmiths & Others
who Heat Treat and Forge Steel


John D. Verhoeven
Emeritus Professor
Iowa State University​

http://www.rapidshare.com/files/720...and_Others_who_Heat_Treat_and_Forge_Steel.pdf


----------

